# Please let me know if there's a different way to connect our soundbar so it can mute with tv?



## AshleyQ (Jun 26, 2018)

Disregard. I found a cable that has RCA on one end and a stereo headphone connection on the other. This allows the soundbar to be muted.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Also. Read your manual using the optical out in connection should allow you to do the same thing with cleaner sound.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't appear that Ashley's sound bar has optical input, just RCA and coax.


----------



## AshleyQ (Jun 26, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Doesn't appear that Ashley's sound bar has optical input, just RCA and coax.


Right.

Is there a coax to optical? If I can improve the sound, I'll go for it. It's definitely an older sound bar but it sounds decent.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If you bought the cable mentioned above and it is working to your satisfaction stay with that but; after rereading your initial post:

Have you explored the menu option on the TV for sound?
Are you using TV and sound bar speakers at the same time?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't your sound bar have a remote, with a mute button? So why don't you mute the sound bar instead of the TV?

Otherwise, yes you can convert optical to coax, but you need another doohickey like this.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

huesmann said:


> Doesn't your sound bar have a remote, with a mute button? So why don't you mute the sound bar instead of the TV?
> 
> Otherwise, yes you can convert optical to coax, but you need another doohickey like this.


Good find! I looked on Monoprice and could not find one.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I just googled "optical to coaxial digital audio converter" and a variety of products came up.


----------



## AshleyQ (Jun 26, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Doesn't your sound bar have a remote, with a mute button? So why don't you mute the sound bar instead of the TV?
> 
> Otherwise, yes you can convert optical to coax, but you need another doohickey like this.


Nice! Wasn't aware of those either and will keep it in mind. 

In the meantime, I'm okay with the sound. I went to the tv's audio settings and found that unchecking Surround made a big difference. Thanks all.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I would expect it to sound better if you turn off the internal speakers and have it just coming through the soundbar, rather than having both on.


----------



## AshleyQ (Jun 26, 2018)

HotRodx10 said:


> I would expect it to sound better if you turn off the internal speakers and have it just coming through the soundbar, rather than having both on.


Since I'm using a RCA (sound bar) to stereo headphone cable (tv), it cuts the sound to the tv. I may try the doohickey mentioned above because everything sounds slightly better when both the tv speakers and the soundbar are on.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Doesn't appear that Ashley's sound bar has optical input, just RCA and coax.


Zoom in …


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Zoom in …


Uhh, that's the *output* from the TV. The necessity of the conversion to coax is that there doesn't appear to be an optical *input* on the soundbar.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Well … the picture field of view was rather limited, and she didn’t give a model number for the sound bar. GIGO.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, there was enough info for me to be able to use Google to determine that her sound bar is likely a Seiki SB201C.


----------



## AshleyQ (Jun 26, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Well, there was enough info for me to be able to use Google to determine that her sound bar is likely a Seiki SB201C.


That is the model, correct.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

These are old Bose units that are used, some refurbished.
We have both.

Oldest style (tv sits on top of it). Bose Solo Sound System (sample only)









Bose Solo TV Sound System Model 410376 - Black #U1475 | eBay


Scratches, white marks and scuffs on the body. Small dents on the plastic surface ( see last picture ). This product is not covered by manufacturer warranty and therefore does not get manufacturer service assistance.



www.ebay.com





downside: extremely simple remote for soundbar only
upside: lots of internal baffling for good bass

Newer but a few years old now (sits in front or behind tv)









Bose Solo 5 TV Sound System 418775 Black With Remote and Power Cord | eBay


Bose Solo 5 TV Sound System 418775 Black With Remote and Power Cord. In good condition with some scratches here and there. No cracks or breaks. Comes with original remote and power cable. Comes only with what is shown in photos. Thank you for viewing this listing. If you are viewing this via a...



www.ebay.com





upside: full remote, better electronic bass control, bluetooth, other devices can be controlled, 'full' remote, mute

downside on most: the closer to a wall, the more bass is possible, bass full range but not treble, legs of tv must be high enough to fully see soundbar, buy own optical cable.
upside on all: used pricing is more reasonable, far better sound than tv alone, all have optical in port

Do not bend optical cable as energy (ie sound) is transported over light.

Ebay is good site although some items are only in bid model. Watch added shipping cost when comparing.
There are many Bose models and many price points.
At this low end of fidelity products, Bose is decent.
dealnews.com and other sites promote this product at times. Sometimes it's actually Bose selling off refurbs.
Optical out is still analog. Leap to surround sound requires HDMI generations of equipment.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I tap the audio from the hdmi-input on the tv and send by optic cable to my 20yo receiver/amp. Its a $20 box on amazon.

Somehow with these smart tv's and soundbars, their 'smart' aspects don't always meet up seamlessly.


----------



## AshleyQ (Jun 26, 2018)

u2slow said:


> I tap the audio from the hdmi-input on the tv and send by optic cable to my 20yo receiver/amp. Its a $20 box on amazon.
> 
> Somehow with these smart tv's and soundbars, their 'smart' aspects don't always meet up seamlessly.


Would this be an option for me?


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

AshleyQ said:


> Would this be an option for me?


Depends. If your "TV" feed comes from a cable-box, PC, or smart DVD-player via HDMI to your flatscreen... then yes.

If you're using the smart features on your flatscreen for the shows/movies - probably not.


----------



## AshleyQ (Jun 26, 2018)

u2slow said:


> Depends. If your "TV" feed comes from a cable-box, PC, or smart DVD-player via HDMI to your flatscreen... then yes.
> 
> If you're using the smart features on your flatscreen for the shows/movies - probably not.


I use a Roku Ultra and a Nintendo Switch only...no cable


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

The most direct way to the best sound is probably an optical to digital coaxial (RCA) converter.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Well, there was enough info for me to be able to use Google to determine that her sound bar is likely a Seiki SB201C.


Show off. Teachers pet.


----------

